# Waterbirth - success or fail



## moltal213

I'm a little stuck I've wanted to do a water birth since I found out my colleague did it with both her children .. 

I'm in south africa so I don't know if its different but I've heard is risky due to infection and if bby actually has developed that reflex to hold breathe under water .. Water happens if baby gets stuck etc?? 

I'm not tryin to scare anyone I wud like some advice please :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

I had a water birth with dd2 and it was amazing. Absolutely no problems and I delivered her myself (nobody touched her apart from me.) I got a horrible second degree year with my first daughter and with dd2, I only had a slight first degree tear that required no stitches. 
If baby got stuck, I'm sure they would pull you out immediately but the chances are so low.

I'm totally aiming for another water birth this time round!


----------



## moltal213

Thanks so much for reply :) so u wud say th only "bad" thing was the tear? My friend also tore but said she healed quickly .. I hope the doctors are good I am so nervous especially cos I have no support besides my collegue .. My family keep tellin me I'm not having a fish .. Gar ..


----------



## Eleanor ace

I've had a "land" birth and a water birth and would choose a water birth any day. It was awesome :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

moltal213 said:


> Thanks so much for reply :) so u wud say th only "bad" thing was the tear? My friend also tore but said she healed quickly .. I hope the doctors are good I am so nervous especially cos I have no support besides my collegue .. My family keep tellin me I'm not having a fish .. Gar ..

Honestly, I wouldn't have known that id even had a tear if I hadn't been told! I was comfortable down there afterwards and it wasn't sore to pee after (it was horrendous after my first birth!)
I actually have nothing negative to say about it at all!


----------



## Maxy1

Water birth is great, I loved mine and plan to have it again this time round. 

I think the risk for waterbirth is having an inexperienced midwife (same as every birth) and/or someone who doesn't really emphasise and make sure that when you are in the pushing stage your bits all stay under the water at all times if you want to deliver in the water. Once your bits come up from the water, I think you need to get out and deliver on 'land'. 

I had a great experience the first time round and recommend it absolutely.


----------



## moltal213

Thanks ladies its good to have the comparison between 'land' and water birth I know my midwife can do water births but I dono .. There is somethin I don't like about her I dono .. I hope I have a lovely story like u ladies did a few more weeks n we shall see lol :)


----------



## josephine3

I had an awful waterbirth and would never do it again! I felt very out of control, mw was useless no-one even saw my baby come out i had to shout 'shes out', 3rd degree tear and bad heamorrhage due to not being guided thru pushing. Wouldnt recommend it at all!


----------



## Amygdala

I had a water birth with my first and a "dry land" delivery with my second. If I could, I'd always go for a water birth again, although my second birth was brilliant and much easier overall. The water gives you a great sense of privacy and is very soothing. However, you won't be able to have pain relief in water and I'd only do it if you're 100% comfortable. Fear creates pain. I panicked during my first birth and it was tough. If you haven't already, I'd look into Natal Hypnotherapy. I'm convinced it's what made my second birth so much better. Then, if you're confident and comfortable with your choice, water can be a great thing.


----------



## MrsElsie

I had a waterbirth and it was an incredible experience. My midwife was fantastic - this I think is a major factor in whether you have a good experience or not. 

In your question you mention about whether baby has learnt to hold its breath underwater...when you give birth in water the baby continues to "breathe" through the umbilical cord (almost like it is still inside you) - and only when baby is brought to the surface does he/she then take the first breath of air and the lungs expand. So you have nothing to worry about in terms of baby being underwater. When my little girl was born her head came out in one contraction, and then stayed there (half in half out!) for a good few minutes before the net contraction pushed the rest of her out and she came up to the surface - she was absolutely fine and started suckling straight away


----------



## Kess

The water is kept at the right temperature to make sure the baby doesn't gasp and take in water. They are still getting oxygen through the umbilical cord. I'm not aware of any risk of infection. I had a water birth and loved it. Would have one again. A link to my birth story is in my signature if you're interested.


----------



## Sussy

Both my Ds and Dd were water births. Both were amazing experiences and I can highly recommend. I did get 2nd degree tears with both but didn't feel it happen either time


----------



## Guppy051708

I had two amazing experiences w water births. My third was supposed to be another water birth however she decided to come a little faster than anticipated and therefore was born by 'land' haha. In all honesty, I say go for it! I much much prefer to water birth. It is like natures epidural :D good luck!


----------



## Dolly84

I LOVED my water birth, I arrived at hospital at 7cm and it was getting quite painful at that point, as soon as I got into the pool, I just relaxed and the pains reduced. 3 pushes and he was born. I will defiantly be going for another water birth next time we have a baby. And with your worries if the baby gets stuck, I asked this question at one of my anti natal visits and they said that, in that scenario they would drain the pool and get you to lie on the bed (next to the pool) and call for assistance if needed. I ended up with a 2nd degree tear and needed stitches, but I think this would have happened in water or on land and I didn't feel it happening either ;-) x


----------



## Girly922

I had a water birth and it was brilliant. Once DD was born, I brought her up between my legs and out of the water so I was the first person to touch her. I then stayed in the pool until I delivered the placenta, I didn't have the injection to deliver it. My whole labour lasted 3.5hrs total with only g&a as by the time we got to the hospital I was already pushing. 

I did end up with a 2nd degree tear but that was more to do with pushing when I shouldn't have been. I'll be hoping for a water birth again when we have #2.


----------



## Pearls18

I've done both, both were very positive experiences, but water birth wins hands down, I would always opt for that, only reason I didn't get it second time was due to DS2 being more eager to get here than our taps could handle!


----------



## Alyssa Drough

I personally didn't find it to be any better or worse than being on 'dry land'. I didn't actually give birth in the pool cos my midwife wanted me to get out so she could do a vaginal exam to make sure everything was progressing, and I was so exhausted I couldn't be bothered to get back in!

Also the final moments of pushing DD out were on my back, so when she was placed on me I just got to lay there for like an hour and didn't have to move at all!

I can see the appeal and I gave it a go but I wasn't really that bothered about getting out and doing it on the bed instead.


----------



## 30mummyof1

My 1st birth was an attempted waterbirth but he was stuck and i had to get out, and he was born on a bed but my 2nd birth was a successful one and a great experience. I'd attempt a waterbirth for my 3rd definitely


----------



## moltal213

Good to hear mostly good feedback .. But unfortunately accordin to my midwife if she comes at 36 weeks no water birth so I am prayin otherwise


----------



## Pearls18

moltal213 said:


> Good to hear mostly good feedback .. But unfortunately accordin to my midwife if she comes at 36 weeks no water birth so I am prayin otherwise

Is there a reason you think she could come that early? :flower:


----------



## moltal213

My gynaecologist insists due to her position n family history all the girls in our family arrived before 37 weeks :)


----------



## Girly922

moltal213 said:


> My gynaecologist insists due to her position n family history all the girls in our family arrived before 37 weeks :)

My family history was very similar. Not a single baby made it to full term, until DD. Eight days late!! I was convinced she'd be early but we definitely broke tradition there!


----------



## moltal213

Girly922 said:


> moltal213 said:
> 
> 
> My gynaecologist insists due to her position n family history all the girls in our family arrived before 37 weeks :)
> 
> My family history was very similar. Not a single baby made it to full term, until DD. Eight days late!! I was convinced she'd be early but we definitely broke tradition there!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed this happens to me .. I'd rather her stay put then come early .. Its so true that anythin is possible !! :) thanks for this :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

I've had a dry land birth , an epidural birth and most recently a water birth . Hands down water birth was the most amazing experience and the easiest. My midwife arrived five minutes before she was born but I delivered her myself. They don't gasp air till umbilical cord hits air. Even if head is stuck out they are not going to gulp water.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I loved my water birth-was amazing and I'm sure it's why I didn't tear. Hope to have one again this time :)


----------



## xJessie91x

I was 100% set on having a water birth! Unfortunately I found it didn't really help me as my labour was back to back so I just felt uncomfortable. When I have my next baby I will give water a go again though :) My waters went when I got into the water so that was one good thing! xx


----------



## Reyrey7

I cannot say I have had a water birth but it definatly appeals to me and after reading all the wonderful comments it is going to be top of my list for hopefully my first birth.


----------



## Mrs HM

I had a waterbirth 8 days ago and it was fantastic. I wasn't coping with the contractions well at all but as soon as I got into the water I relaxed and felt in control. I only pushed for 35mins and although I had a 2nd degree tear, I didn't feel it and it's healed up nicely just a week later.

If I had to do it again it'd be in the water!


----------



## MumToEva

I had a dry birth with my 1st and a water birth with my 2nd - I'd definitely recommend the water birth! At one point I wasn't convinced the water was helping, so I got out - I soon got back in when the next contraction hit! DS's head was born on one contraction, and it was a few minutes before his body followed - in that time I could feel him moving his head, it was really weird. The midwife insisted I keep my body down under the water in that time as she said if he was up at the surface he would start trying to breathe and take in water, but he wouldn't try to breathe if he was properly under the water. I had to have an episiotomy with my 1st, and while I still tore quite significantly 2nd time round, it wasn't as bad as the episiotomy. Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## moltal213

Due to medical aid and etc my medical aid won't cover a water birth so I won't b able to have one :cry: .. Maybe next time wen I am rich lol Thnks ladies for ur time n responses !!


----------

